# Scott Pilgrim VS The World: The Game



## Vanthebaron (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the demo on the PS3 and its a blast to play. i prefer playing romona to anyone else (hammer>you). its $9.99 in the PS3 store.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

I should try that demo some time, eh?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I should try that demo some time, eh?



if you like the old side scroller beat-um-up games then yes


----------



## SenshiManny (Sep 13, 2010)

Would have been cool if it included Online Co-op. Its still a pretty fun game though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't love those games, but they are fun. I do love Scott Pilgrim though.

Combination of the two for the win?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't love those games, but they are fun. I do love Scott Pilgrim though.
> 
> Combination of the two for the win?



in my professional nerdy opinion yes


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 13, 2010)

This game is awesome.

4 players ftw.

The OST is just perfect.

So much shout outs to other games it's ridiculous.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 13, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> This game is awesome.
> 
> 4 players ftw.
> 
> ...



and its hard too. i jsut played on avrage joe and got my ass kicked alot. good times


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> and its hard too. i jsut played on avrage joe and got my ass kicked alot. good times



It gets a lot easier once you can roll while blocking. Helps delivering punches while not taking damage.

Bosses are taken down really fast on average joe, though. I often felt like "that's it?"


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 13, 2010)

Zaru said:


> It gets a lot easier once you can roll while blocking. Helps delivering punches while not taking damage.
> 
> Bosses are taken down really fast on average joe, though. I often felt like "that's it?"



I'm thinking about giveing my neice (its on her credit card) 10 bucks to download the full game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

You should give me the 10 bucks instead. Girls can't enjoy video games like guys, bro.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 13, 2010)

They really dropped the ball with only having local co-op. Fun game otherwise.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 14, 2010)

Cant wait to buy this game.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 14, 2010)

This game is good, it's remind me the games i played on Nintendo Nes 
I hope we'll have more game like this one on PSN and XBLA


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You should give me the 10 bucks instead. Girls can't enjoy video games like guys, bro.



She beat SC2 on the highest difficulty. In 4 days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

I bet she didn't enjoy it though.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2010)

I really want this game, but have neither a 360 or PS3.  Was going to get a 360 until I learned that Microsoft was increasing the Live price by another $10. Such bullshit. At this rate I'm going to get a PS3. At least I won't have to send a PS3 in for repairs once every 2 months.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

I can loan you some money to buy one, bro.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can loan you some money to buy one, bro.



But then I'll be paying you back for the rest of my life due to insanely high interest rates.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll give it ago


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I bet she didn't enjoy it though.


You lose that bet


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 14, 2010)

Game is sort of tough until you can do the rolling block, and the spammable jump kick. I have everyone completely maxed in level and stats, escept for Nega Scott. Just got bored with it after a while.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 14, 2010)

horrible artstyle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> But then I'll be paying you back for the rest of my life due to insanely high interest rates.


 My interest rates are reasonable.

Think of them as incentives to pay me off quicker.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My interest rates are reasonable.
> 
> Think of them as incentives to pay me off quicker.



You'll drive me financially into the ground and feed off my anguish.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 14, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> horrible artstyle.



My god, sir!
The art is by Paul Robertson, who is concidered one of the best pixel spriters in the whole world. The art style is what makes me love this game, and if you don't like it..well, I'm sorry, but there's something wrong with you.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ziko said:


> My god, sir!
> The art is by Paul Robertson, who is concidered one of the best pixel spriters in the whole world. The art style is what makes me love this game, and if you don't like it..well, I'm sorry, but there's something wrong with you.



Quoted For Fucking Truth !


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

Over two years later, the Online Multiplayer + Wallace Wells DLC is finally coming, dated for February 6th. Unlike previously stated/believed, it will not be 400MSP - instead 160MSP, and add four achievements for the achievement whores/completionists.

So... yeah... I guess... I guess that's cool?

I guess...


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2013)

Word on the DLC, having officially been delayed:



> The downloadable content for Scott Pilgrim vs. The World: The Game has been delayed for fine-tuning and to incorporate feedback from the passionate Scott Pilgrim community. Ubisoft is addressing feedback from the community on the best ways to honor retro games in the Scott Pilgrim vs. The World: The Game DLC in an accurate and respectful manner. Ubisoft, and the new team developing the DLC, respect creative properties and, of course, want to be sure to deliver a game experience that is a proper tribute to the Scott Pilgrim franchise.



It probably has to do with the fact that one of the animators or what not just took the sprites from the 2004 Sonic Battle game to use for Wallace Wells.


----------

